# Lava Rock Fireplace - Please help!!!!!



## daisymae32 (Dec 16, 2009)

We just bought our first house and it has this horrid lava rock fireplace! The old owners added a Schrader fireplace insert. We'd like to take that out and use the original fireplace cut out. The problem is, we can't figure out what to do with the design. 

We can't afford all natural rock so we were thinking of doing part natural rock and the other part would be turned into either a wall or we'd use plywood with trim all around. 

*ANY OTHER IDEAS?* We are really stuck on what would look good. 

Thanks for ANY help!


----------



## SJNServices (Jan 24, 2010)

Some ideas. Sticks & Stones: You Have One Ugly Fireplace Use an air chisel on the lava rock?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 24, 2010)

My mom bought a house that had that very same stone on it. I hated it from day one, well after a couple years I took the BIG hammer to it, back to the studs, after new dry wall, new fireplace surround and hearth I don't mind looking at that wall anymore.


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 27, 2010)

Well I don't think that you should make the whole Fireplace a rock. A normal wall won't look that bad IMO.


----------



## granite-girl (Jan 27, 2010)

Man- I wouldn't want that job.  That'll be a bear to take off.  

Once you get it off, you could drywall the whole thing & do a wood fireplace surround & mantel with granite or marble tiles around the actual fireplace opening, then do a slab granite/marble hearth w/ tiles on the riser part of the hearth.  That would give you a completely different look & not be such a big presence in the room.

That thing looks huge- is your overall room that big ?

Good Luck- Have fun


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 27, 2010)

Olddog, How long did it take with your big hammer?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 27, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> Olddog, How long did it take with your big hammer?



Only took a couple hours for the demo, then the clean up, then the new drywall installation, new fireplace surround/tile hearth. Couple weekends total and what a difference


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 27, 2010)

You make it sound easier than I know it was.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 27, 2010)

3' x 5' x 8" x 30 #/cu ft = 300#?

Four guys maybe could handle it in one chunk.   

Once it's lying over, each end is only 150#.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 27, 2010)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## daisymae32 (Jan 27, 2010)

The room is probably about 25x20 so yea, it's pretty big. The fireplace is proportionate but just ugly. Thanks for all the opinions! I think we'll drywall it and do some natural stone around the fireplace part then ad a mantle.

I'm not sure why anyone would have ever put up lava rock up but they should be shot! lol. Hopefully this thing wont be too bad to take down. I'm getting my dad and boyfriend to do it and hopefully they can demo in a weekend. Does anyone know how much it would be to hire someone to lay the drywall?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 27, 2010)

daisymae, I'm sure it was done when bell bottoms were in style (the first time)


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 28, 2010)

daisymae32 said:


> Does anyone know how much it would be to hire someone to lay the drywall?


Take a peek into RS Means series of books on construction costs.  Border's and Barnes & Noble's have them or you can get it from your local library by using their inter-library loan service.


----------



## fencesllove20 (Mar 6, 2010)

I prefer the whole Fireplace a rock.


----------

